# [File Manager] Quali esistono ? Quali sono i migliori?

## koma

Quali fm conoscete?

(grafici intendo)

io per ora conosco:

gentoo (scarno)

konqueror (pesante)

nautilus (bello ma attiva lo sfondo e i menù di gnome)

rox (essenziale)

----------

## bsolar

Ti consiglio di provare endeavour e xfe per qualcosa di leggero.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *koma wrote:*   

> Quali fm conoscete?
> 
> (grafici intendo)
> 
> io per ora conosco:
> ...

 

Questi sono quelli piu' usati. Secondo la mia esperienza:

gentoo: hai gia' detto tu scarno

konqueror: secondo me il migliore, offre tutte le funzionalita'. Per la 

pesantezza non sono tanto d'accordo, fai una comparazione

funzinalita'-pesantezza non mi pare poi cosi esagerato (include anche

il browser).

nautilus: non male ma non e' che lo mai usato molto (causa gnome)

rox: ignoravo l'esistenza

Imho la migliore cosa e' usare una console hai la situazione piu'

sotto controllo.

----------

## shev

Io quando si parla di file manager ricorderei sempre il venerabile mc

So che non è propriamente grafico, ma se lo lanci in un terminale sotto  X puoi almeno fingere che lo sia. E' come per mutt, non sarà grafico ma non si può non considerarlo. Inoltre è leggerissimo e molto potente  :Laughing: 

Di grafici ricorderei anche Krusader (e chissà perchè...)  :Wink: 

----------

## Panda

 *koma wrote:*   

> nautilus (bello ma attiva lo sfondo e i menù di gnome)

 

beh nautilus non e' che sia proprio il filemanager piu' leggero pero':

```
nautils --no-desktop
```

----------

## HexDEF6

prova krusader

un mc per kde!

Ciao

P.S. comunque alla fine di tutto mc e' decisamente il migliore!

----------

## GhePeU

non conoscevo endeavour... adesso lo provo

----------

## koma

nautilus mi è sempre piaciuto  :Smile:  cmq voglio provare endeavour per quanto riguarda i FM old school no grazie las grafica la ho mi piace utilizzarla  :Smile:  e poi con un pc tutto moddato come il mio che figura ci fa mc sullo schermo? meglio un xdirectfb  :Wink: 

----------

## koma

endeavour (endeavour2) è BELLISSIMO veloce somiglia al buon vecchio mc (o MSshell di DOS a cui ero abituato) Ma implementa il mio bel mouse e la gtk pulito ma non essenziale veloce ma non scarno bello ma non frivolo 

Ragazzi che fiqata    :Smile:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## shev

 *koma wrote:*   

> e poi con un pc tutto moddato come il mio che figura ci fa mc sullo schermo? meglio un xdirectfb 

 

Si, ma non è che devi andare ad una motra o smanettare davanti ad un pubblico... deve essere funzionale, potente e leggero *per te*, gli orpelli grafici sono un extra (gradito o meno). Considera che anch'io ho il mio bel pc "moddato", ma la console, mc e mutt non sfigurano di certo!  :Very Happy: 

(a proposito di modding, appena mi arrivano la finestrina in plexiglas e il neon blu vi posto l'immagine del mio case, ho fatto la finestrella a forma di "G di gentoo" con illuminazione blu elettrica all'interno, uno spettacolo! Imho è uscito troppo bene  :Very Happy:  Adesso devo ritagliare anche la scritta "gentoo" in uno dei frontalini da 5" appena sotto il masterizzatore, che illuminata di blu come la g deve essere sempre più bella!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  )

/me che si perde con poco (e prepara materiale per le foto da inserire nella sezione "gentoo art" del sito del gruppo utenti)  :Laughing: 

----------

## JacoMozzi

Bello endeavour2   :Very Happy: 

Ma mi chiedo:

```

Un altra icona per il cestino nn l'avevano, dovevano proprio usare quella di winzoz con norton (norton recycle bin)???  
```

Jaco  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## paolo

/me in cerca di un fm per X fin'ora ha provato:

rox-filer - è il fm di rox: carino ed è una scheggia ma non mi supporta l'smb.

xffm - è il fm di xfce: carino a modo suo ma ancora non ho capito come associare i file ai programmi (con doppio click su un mp3 gradirei ascoltarlo, ecc.)

ma resta fedele a mc in finestra  :Smile: 

Proverò a breve quelli che ho letto qui sopra!

Paolo

----------

## bibi[M]

Avete già detto tutto   :Very Happy: 

Ma riguardo la pesantezza di konqueror avete provato a disattivare l'anteprima dei file di testo? Quando lo utilizzavo quella per me era davvero la features più pesante, sarà che ho sempre file di testo un po' dappertutto =P Con quella feature disabilitata non l'ho mai trovato pesante! Forse disattivando altre opzioni lo si può rendere ancora più snello!

Shev non vedo l'ora di vedere il tuo modding   :Very Happy: 

----------

## teknux

 *paolo wrote:*   

> /me in cerca di un fm per X fin'ora ha provato:
> 
> ...
> 
> xffm - è il fm di xfce: carino a modo suo ma ancora non ho capito come associare i file ai programmi (con doppio click su un mp3 gradirei ascoltarlo, ecc.)
> ...

 

beh non è proprio intuitivo, io ci ho messo qualche quarto d'ora per capirlo. ad ogni modo ti spiego al volo:

quando clicki col tasto sinistro su un'icona, ti compare anche l'opzione "open with", ovviamente clickii ma non si capisce dove inserire il nome del programma, giusto? beh se guardi attentamente, in alto dove si trova la barra bianca devi inserire il nome del programma che vuoi utilizzare. inoltre puoi specificare se deve essere lanciato da terminale oppure in modalità grafica, infine puoi decidere se "ricordare" quella associazione al determinato programma. insomma sono funzionalità minime ed un po' incasinate a vedersi la prima volta, ma poi quando hai perso tempo a configurare non devi rimetterci le mani sopra (mi sembra il minimo  :Wink: 

saluti,

tek

----------

## paolo

mitico  :Smile: 

Grazie.

Paolo

----------

